# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Нужен инструктор по вождению

## Домик в деревне

Есть у нас тут мамы за рулем?
Вот мне нужен инструктор, желательно очень хороший, добрый, чтобы не орал и не пьющий и не курящий
Права есть, нужно восстановить навык ближе к лету, т.к. есть желание и уже необходимость в колесном передвижении. Дайте, пожалуйста, контакты и порядок цен. Можно в личку.
Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Jazz

Олеся, нужен профессиональный инструктор из автошколы или просто человек, способный обучить грамотному вождению?
На первый случай у меня остались координаты моего инструктора из Автокадров. Хороший и добрый. Из ругательств ко мне применялось только одно: "Ща крапивы в штаны наложу!" - на что я отвечала: "Из-под снега будете выкапывать?" (училась я в конце ноября)  Правда, он курит. Зато очень колоритный - похож на Тараса Бульбу, только без чуба. 
А на второй случай у меня есть товарищ, который со мной ездил поначалу, когда я себе машинку купила. И еще человек пять помимо меня он доучивал после автошколы. Этот товарищ - вообще золото! 
Но по обоим вариантам нужно уточнять, смогут ли.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мне второй точно подойдет, если он и азы сможет объяснить. Права я получала 5-6 лет назад, но поводила совсем немного сначала, а потом не сложилось. Но если он не сможет, то и из автошколы, наверное, тоже можно.

----------


## Зарина

На сколько я знаю, такой вид обучения есть в автошколах - так и называется "получение навыка"...правда стоит это 500 руб/час... Я обучалась в Академии вождения у Жовтун Николая...просто сказка:грамотный специалист при этом молодой и с юмором (ни разу не ругался - даже не представляю умеет ли он вообще,правда курит))) Обучал нас не на полигоне,а в реальных условиях :жизненные "эстокады" и "парковки"... Сдали все и сразу, а потом ещё всй группой и с ним долго общались... Просто у меня муж хороший водитель, но у меня терпения с ним учиться не хватает - до сих пор каждое переключение скоростей "подсказывает" (рррр...).Так что на мой взгляд - со своими тяжелее, их адекватно тяжело воспринимать в ситуации обучения.

----------


## kazangi

В Академии Вождения моя подруга с инструктором каталась, на своей машине, по городу, на трассе, везде, где она хотела. Она в восторге.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я все поняла, пойду в Академию Вождения сначала. Спасибо!

----------

